# Top Dog Names For 2017



## RadishRose (Dec 11, 2017)

According to Rover.com

https://www.rover.com/blog/2017-top-100-dog-names/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 11, 2017)

Our neighbor has a dog named Bella, we had a pet named Rocky but he was a cat.   I hear a LOT of dogs named Bailey at the park these past few years, Murphy too is a popular name there.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 11, 2017)

Two of my neighbors female dogs are named Mia and Macy, they're little dogs, the neighboring boxer's name is Dozer.

My little dog's name is Boudica, after the ancient queen:

http://www.historynet.com/boudica-celtic-war-queen-who-challenged-rome.htm


----------



## Lara (Dec 12, 2017)

My dog's name is Bella and my daughter just got a 2 month old white maltese female and named her Layla.

Off topic but a little Christmas cheer for you all....


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2017)

Bailey has always been a popular name over here for Dogs... my grandfurkids, are called, Stanley, scruffy, pixie, Minky, Zeus, Fizz, ...and 2 who passed Rodney, and Pablo... 


When I was a kid growing up, our alsation was called King...and the dogs we owned when daughter was little were Jess, and jenny...


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 12, 2017)

Lara, that cat is so cute! Thanks


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 17, 2017)

How about Spot?


----------



## nvtribefan (Dec 17, 2017)

My Cooper is a girl.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 17, 2017)

I saw a little dog named Sedona. Love that name


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 17, 2017)

hollydolly said:


> Bailey has always been a popular name over here for Dogs... my grandfurkids, are called, Stanley, scruffy, pixie, Minky, Zeus, Fizz, ...and 2 who passed Rodney, and Pablo...
> 
> 
> When I was a kid growing up, our alsation was called King...and the dogs we owned when daughter was little were Jess, and jenny...



I think my faves are Minky and Zeus Although Stanley is great too, lol  A friends little boy named his cat Wayne, I bout bust up when I heard that one


----------



## fishmounter (Dec 20, 2017)

Our 2nd dog Sammy, who is also a Golden Retriever like our other older dog Kasey, was named "Sam" because he was born on Tax Day, April 15th.  Since the early 19th century, "Uncle Sam" has been a popular symbol of the United States government in American culture.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 20, 2017)

Abe Lincoln had a dog named Fido.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 20, 2017)

FDR and Fala


----------

